# Flourocarbon line issues



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

We tried 12 lb spiderwire Flourocarbon leaders for trolling for steelies. Seemed brittle and had breakoff issues. Any suggestions or better products to try??


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

What type , and action, of rod r u using. R u trolling, drift fishing, or what?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I troll erie and use 20# seaguar fluro and haven't had any problems.
sherman


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Big game 15# hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Based strictly on the number of negative reviews on Tackle Warehouse's web site, I'd say it's your choice of fluorocarbon line. 

I have used many different brands and models of fluorocarbon line over the years, and I find that with fluorocarbon line, you get what you pay for. At less than $10 for 200 yards of line, chances are it isn't a very high quality line. I haven't used it so take my opinion for what it's worth.

With that said, were it me I would be using Seaguar Tatsu ....... it is the best fluorocarbon live I've ever used. I don't say that because it's expensive ..... I say that because it is worth every penny of it's price, and then some.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

We are trolling with medium action to md/heavy graphite rods. Not a real soft tip on these. 30 lb Braid line with 5 ft leader.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Big game 15# hasn't let me down yet.


Is that reg. Mono or flourocarbon?


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Four biggest of 5 we landed in spite of flouro leader issues. Lost 2


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I guess to each his own, but i've always used a bit longer rod, and softer action. With 30 lb braid, and med/heavy rod, i'm thinking the leader is taking alot of shock, on the initial strike. JMO !


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Mrwiggler said:


> I guess to each his own, but i've always used a bit longer rod, and softer action. With 30 lb braid, and med/heavy rod, i'm thinking the leader is taking alot of shock, on the initial strike. JMO !


We set our drags accordingly knowing the line has little stretch and to be honest we only lost one because of the leader and it was well into the fight bringing it in. Hard for me to justify buying all new equipment for a couple of trips a year. Most of my leader breakage was simply testing the knots after tying on a lure. It broke like 6 lb test instead of 12.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice looking fish , glad you got into some , I'm a seagur fan also, I would try that invisx, sts, blue label,premier, all great lines , maybe go with a longer leader also to help take up some shock and see what happens , good luck


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

SteveG said:


> We set our drags accordingly knowing the line has little stretch and to be honest we only lost one because of the leader and it was well into the fight bringing it in. Hard for me to justify buying all new equipment for a couple of trips a year. Most of my leader breakage was simply testing the knots after tying on a lure. It broke like 6 lb test instead of 12.



Possibly bad line then, or maybe try a different knot. You asked for suggestions, and i was'nt suggesting you should buy all new equipment. In your original post, you did'nt specify most of you're leader breakage come from testing the knots after tying on lure. That narrows it right down. Try your same knot on another brand of line, and see what happens.
I guess if you only make a couple trips a year, and you landed 5 for 7 on a trip, you should feel fortunate.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

SteveG said:


> We set our drags accordingly knowing the line has little stretch and to be honest we only lost one because of the leader and it was well into the fight bringing it in. Hard for me to justify buying all new equipment for a couple of trips a year. Most of my leader breakage was simply testing the knots after tying on a lure. It broke like 6 lb test instead of 12.


do you wet your line before pulling the knot down tight?? I always stick the knot into my mouth and wet it good before pulling the knot tight. works for me!
sherman


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

For whatever it's worth, I don't think the fluorocarbon is as good as it's marketed to be... the line is very brittle and makes it even more visible underwater with any nick in the line, and greatly reduces the strength of it. I fly fish and have gone away from florocarbon completely, as the fish are not as leader shy as they are made out to be when fishing active lures/flies. I have switched to 12 lb and 16 pound monofilament and have far less issues with break offs, mostly attributed to the fact that the line cushions the shock of a strike or head shake much better than floro. Also, the line is marketed to be "invisible" in pure water... when are ever fishing distilled water? IMO a green tinted line is more invisible, and would suggest to anyone a fluorocarbon-coated monofilament "P-line"... as you get the best of both worlds (in the lo-Vis green).
Lastly, someone posted a video on here last year maybe, and it was of a steelhead following a spoon and attacking it from behind 3 or 4 times. This definitely helped solidify the fact that these fish are coming from behind the lure completely out of view of the line altogether, so don't be shy as someone said to go up to 20# 
(Great work btw on whoever posted that video!)


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

This seems like good information. It's not like we are fishing Clear spring-fed Mountain Streams.


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

I just use 30# braid,no fluro leader,I catch just as many as the other guys in the boat,who use fluro leaders........................


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Seaguar is the way to go. We use 12lb on softer rods and 15 on heavier rods. Set your drag looser than harder. Steelies fight hard and tend to jump alot. It also helps if you bow your tip to the water when they jump. It enables a more direct pressure on the line so the line does not roll up on them and get cut on their teeth or gill plate. All said and done they fight hard in the lake and your gona loose some.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Willyboy said:


> I just use 30# braid,no fluro leader,I catch just as many as the other guys in the boat,who use fluro leaders........................


That's what I was using. 30 lb Power Pro braid after we cut off the leaders


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the help everybody. Maybe I'll try the better brand fluorocarbon on the next trip or just go with the green mono . We are very experienced fisherman but this is only our second attempt trolling for the steelies. Tight lines friends...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You are better off using mono as a leader because it stretches. Mono is a much better leader choice IMO. Flouro as a leader is not my first choice unless I'm fishing in gin clear water and then I just use straight flouro. I use mono as a leader for all my braided line use.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

SteveG said:


> Is that reg. Mono or flourocarbon?


Mono


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

First. 12 spiderwire fluro I'm not a fan of. But my son has landed salmon on iTunes the river. I know you were not in the river but were you blood knot or swivel? Some fluro needs a speck knot. Some fluro out there is stiff and needs a improved cinch knot to hold. Plus some are just not made well. Wherei fish on the salmon river for steel they use 6lb and 8lb. I made a video quality control pull test that shows the difference Of quality


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Use Snubbers;

If you don't have much shock absorption in your line, like a good length of mono.
Rickerd


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Bassbme said:


> With that said, were it me I would be using Seaguar Tatsu ....... it is the best fluorocarbon live I've ever used. I don't say that because it's expensive ..... I say that because it is worth every penny of it's price, and then some.


Best line ever, but no recommendation on what pound test?

Sounds good. Invisible and solid line. Id use it as mainline and forget about the leader.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I troll for them most of the time with 6 pound test mono and have never had a problem with fish breaking off...but im using a noodle rod while trolling so that takes a lot of the shock instead of the line


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> Best line ever, but no recommendation on what pound test?
> 
> Sounds good. Invisible and solid line. Id use it as mainline and forget about the leader.


I'd use anything from 12# test and up. Even the 20# test that was mentioned earlier in the thread. Leader diameter isn't going to hurt your depth, I'd just get the leaders diameter as close to the diameter of the main line as I could. Purely for knot tying consistency.

I personally wouldn't use anything but braid as a main line, if I were long lining a bait. Once you get more than 70' of line out, there is just too much stretch IMO.

It was pointed out by the OP that he was having an issue with knot strength, and that is understandable with fluorocarbon lines in general. Some can be very temperamental when tying knots. A lot of lubrication is needed before and while cinching down knots. Also some fluorocarbon lines tie knots much better than others. Seaguar Tatsu being one of them.

I could go on and on about how good Tatsu is, but the best way to find out, is to try it for oneself.

It truly is an outstanding line.


----------

